# 12/24 Monate Finanzierung für Notebook [Lohnt es sich?]



## Succer (10. Januar 2008)

*12/24 Monate Finanzierung für Notebook [Lohnt es sich?]*

Moin, 

Wollte mir demnächst nen Notebook zulegen (ua. weg. Längerer Reise) 
Da ich aber momentan nicht genug Geld über hab, mir eines zu kaufen, welches auch ordentlich Power hat, bin ich am Überlegen, es per Finanzierung zu kaufen (bieten ja die meisten Fachgeschäfte und Internetanbieter an).

Meine Frage: Habt ihr sowas schonmal gemacht? Lohnt es sich? Oder würdet ihr ganz davon abraten und mir ein Günstigeres vorschlagen (gibt ja schon recht "gute" für 500€ die locker gut genug sind für Office, Internet und Musik/Filme)


----------



## Thronfolger (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: 12/24 Monate Finanzierung für Notebook [Lohnt es sich?]*

ich gebe dir nur einen Tipp: nimm nie etwas auf finanzierung, bleib schuldenfrei und hole dir nach der Reise lieber ein ordentliches Notebokk mit dem du zufrieden sein kannst! Bei einer finanzierung kommst du immer schlechter dabei raus wie bei einem barkauf und die gefahr ist groß, dass du es dann immer wieder machst.
Für ein Notebook mit ausreichend power, wie du sagst, brauchst du schon das doppelte von dem, was du bereit bist zu finanzieren....

ist jetzt nicht böse gemeint, aber so wirst du nicht glücklich. auch wenn es so scheint die dass du dir auf der reise die zeit angenehmer machen könntest


----------



## Succer (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: 12/24 Monate Finanzierung für Notebook [Lohnt es sich?]*



			
				Thronfolger am 10.01.2008 22:32 schrieb:
			
		

> ich gebe dir nur einen Tipp: nimm nie etwas auf finanzierung, bleib schuldenfrei und hole dir nach der Reise lieber ein ordentliches Notebokk mit dem du zufrieden sein kannst! Bei einer finanzierung kommst du immer schlechter dabei raus wie bei einem barkauf und die gefahr ist groß, dass du es dann immer wieder machst.
> Für ein Notebook mit ausreichend power, wie du sagst, brauchst du schon das doppelte von dem, was du bereit bist zu finanzieren....
> 
> ist jetzt nicht böse gemeint, aber so wirst du nicht glücklich. auch wenn es so scheint die dass du dir auf der reise die zeit angenehmer machen könntest


Du hast ja eigentlich recht... Aber es reitzt halt schon... 
Wie gesagt, das Notebook für 500€ würde ja eig. auch schon ausreichen (mehr als das beschriebene will ich ja auch nicht damit machen) aber nen bisschen mehr Leistung ist halt nicht unbedingt von nachteil...


----------



## Thronfolger (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: 12/24 Monate Finanzierung für Notebook [Lohnt es sich?]*

das ziel der wirtschaftler ist es, da die leute heut zu tage für alles zu wenig kohle haben, ihnen kole die sie nicht besitzen mit dingen die sie nicht bezahlen können zu preisen die sie sich nicht anders leisten hätten können durch angebote wie diese schmackhaft zu machen und durch werbung und geschicktes marketing schmackhaft zu machen so dass diese leute sich dann gezielt manipulieren lassen können und durch "eigenen" drang motiviert mehr kaufen als sie vertagen da sie meinen sie können es sich leisten aufgrund von kleinen preisen hinter dehnen sich ungemerkt große summen verstecken.... und wer nicht zahlen kann.... -zahlen kann ja jeder, denn die geschäfte werden nicht grundlos über die citybank oder andere anbieter finanziert.... und inkasso ist deren bester freund...

so oder so ähnlich würde sich mein prof ausdrücken

kauf dir wirklich keine mangelware für 500€! glaub mir, damit wirst du nicht glücklich werden....  bei notebook kann "zu günstig" ziemlich schnell zu nervig und zu beschi***** werden und ist nicht selten mit ärgerniss verbunden
aber wenn du wirklich ein schnäppchen suchst: http://www.billiger.de/show/produkt/5602594-HP-6715B.htm


----------



## Candyman121 (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: 12/24 Monate Finanzierung für Notebook [Lohnt es sich?]*



			
				Thronfolger am 10.01.2008 22:54 schrieb:
			
		

> das ziel der wirtschaftler ist es, da die leute heut zu tage für alles zu wenig kohle haben, ihnen kole die sie nicht besitzen mit dingen die sie nicht bezahlen können zu preisen die sie sich nicht anders leisten hätten können durch angebote wie diese schmackhaft zu machen und durch werbung und geschicktes marketing schmackhaft zu machen so dass diese leute sich dann gezielt manipulieren lassen können und durch "eigenen" drang motiviert mehr kaufen als sie vertagen da sie meinen sie können es sich leisten aufgrund von kleinen preisen hinter dehnen sich ungemerkt große summen verstecken.... und wer nicht zahlen kann.... -zahlen kann ja jeder, denn die geschäfte werden nicht grundlos über die citybank oder andere anbieter finanziert.... und inkasso ist deren bester freund...
> 
> so oder so ähnlich würde sich mein prof ausdrücken
> 
> ...



Ja er hat vollkommen recht. Es kann schneller gehen als man denkt. Man wird sicher nicht sein ganzes Haus verlieren aber die Gefahr ist sehr groß das du so weiter machst.
Dann denkst du dir einen neuen Fernseher könnte ich auch noch gebrauchen und eine neue Waschmaschine muss auch her weil die alte kaputt genagen ist usw. . .

Meine Eltern haben mir beigebracht nie etwas zu kaufen was man nicht unbedingt braucht wenn man nicht das Geld dazu hat. Hier geht es nur um eine kleine Anschaffung und nicht um ein neues Auto was die meisten Leute in den ruin treibt.

Wenn du den Schleppi "unbedingt" brauchst kauf ihn, aber lass es nicht zur Gewohnheit werden


----------



## Succer (11. Januar 2008)

*AW: 12/24 Monate Finanzierung für Notebook [Lohnt es sich?]*

Ja. Von der Ratenkauf-Idee hab ich schon Abstand genommen!

Frage ist nun: Der Laptop für 500€ (HP Compaq 6715b) ist das wirklich nichts richtiges? Hab die angaben aus der aktuellen CHIP die haben nen Test von "Billignotebooks" gemacht. Ich schreib mal hier die Fazite rein:

[Allgemein]





> Nur wer Videos bearbeiten oder spielen will, muss mehr als 500€ in ein Notebook inwestieren. Im Test schnitt das HP Compaq 6715b am besten ab: Es meistert alle Aufgaben, die rund um Office, MP3 und Digitalfotografie anfallen - und das für 530€. 30 Euro weniger kostet das MSI Megabook VR600, dass sich mit seiner guten Ergonomie den Preistipp holt. Mobilität ist kein Thema: Allen geht ziemlich schnell die Puste aus.



Speziell zum HP:





> Das Hewlett-Packard Compaq 6715b ist super verarbeitet. Der 2,2-GHz Sempron vermag zusammen mit den 1.024 MByte Arbeitsspeicher sogar das vorinstallierte Windows Vista Home Basic flüssig darzustellen. Weitere Highlights sind die verhältnismäßig lange Akkulaufzeit und die Ausstattung mit GBit-LAN.



Die Technischen Daten zum HP:
Prozessor: AMD Sempron M 3.800+
Chipsatz: ATI RS690M
Grafik: ATI Radeon Xpress 1250
RAM (Verbaut/Max) 1.024/2.048
TFT (Diagonale/Auflösung) 15,4"/1.280 x 800
Festplatte: 80 GB Seagate
Optisches Laufwerk: DL DVD Brenner + RAM (LG GSA-T10N)
Netzwerk: Modem, LAN (1 GBit/s), WLAN (b/g)
Peripherie: 2x USB, 1x PC-Card

Laufzeit (Word/Vollast) 3:05 h/1:13 h


Was meint ihr? Ist das nen "Ordentliches Notebook"? (Merke, ich brauche es nicht zum Spielen, sondern eig. nur für Office Zeug)

EDIT/: Sehe gerade, dass CHIP da einen Fehler hat. Das 6715*s* ist ist das im Test beschriebene. Das 6715*b* ist in Wirklichkeit doppelt so teuer...


----------



## SCUX (11. Januar 2008)

*AW: 12/24 Monate Finanzierung für Notebook [Lohnt es sich?]*



			
				Thronfolger am 10.01.2008 22:32 schrieb:
			
		

> ich gebe dir nur einen Tipp: nimm nie etwas auf finanzierung


also grundsätzlich: wennman sich ein Notebook für 2000.- kaufen will, und finanziert dies mit einer 0% Finanzierung, legt die 2000.- auf ein Tagesgeldkonto, verdient man mit dem Kauf sogar Geld   (die Bank Zinsen bekommt man natürlich zum Notebook dazu)...

auch wenn er das Geld grundsätzlich nicht hat, wäre eine Finanzierung generell nichts verkehrtes...
man sollte darauf achten das die Zinsen nicht so hoch sind, denn sonst kostet ein 1500.- Notebook schnell mal knapp 2000.- inkl.Zinsen (des Anbieters/der Bank)
dann sollte man darauf achten das der Zeitraum nicht soooo lange ist, so hat man im ersten Jahr noch Spaß mit dem Teil und zahlt gerne, im zweiten Jahr wenns langsam "alt" wird kotzen einen die Monatlichen Raten an...

@Threadsteller:
wenn du nur für die Reise einenmobilen rechner brauchst, kauf dir ein billiges Notebook, zahl es komplett....und kauf dir irgendwann ein Standrechnerzum zocken.....


----------



## Succer (12. Januar 2008)

*AW: 12/24 Monate Finanzierung für Notebook [Lohnt es sich?]*



			
				SCUX am 11.01.2008 23:05 schrieb:
			
		

> @Threadsteller:
> wenn du nur für die Reise einenmobilen rechner brauchst, kauf dir ein billiges Notebook, zahl es komplett....und kauf dir irgendwann ein Standrechnerzum zocken.....


So werde ich es wohl machen.... Den Standard Rechner hab ich übrigens schon...


----------



## Freaky22 (12. Januar 2008)

*AW: 12/24 Monate Finanzierung für Notebook [Lohnt es sich?]*



			
				Succer am 12.01.2008 14:05 schrieb:
			
		

> SCUX am 11.01.2008 23:05 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is doch ein einfache Milchmädchenrechnung.... 24 x die monatliche Rate.....und die setzt du im Vergleich zum direktkaufpreis,,,,,

oft zahlst du da 200€ mehr..


----------



## SCUX (15. Januar 2008)

*AW: 12/24 Monate Finanzierung für Notebook [Lohnt es sich?]*



			
				Freaky22 am 12.01.2008 14:11 schrieb:
			
		

> Is doch ein einfache Milchmädchenrechnung.... 24 x die monatliche Rate.....und die setzt du im Vergleich zum direktkaufpreis,,,,,
> 
> oft zahlst du da 200€ mehr..


oft zahlt man sogar noch viel mehr Zinsen   
oft sollte man (wie gesagt) auf eine 0%Finanzierung warten   
und oft will/braucht man etwas sofort und bekommt/verdient das Geld halt erst in den nächsten Monaten   
oft gewöhnen sich Menschen daran und rutschen immer mehr in die Schuldenfalle (sollte man auch erwähnen)   

mein persönlicher Tip wäre also einfach auf die Zinsen achten, und bei Technik_Dinger nicht länger als 12Monate...
(übrigens zahlt man bei einer 0%Finanzierung die Monate exakt den gleichen Betrag, da das Geld immer weniger wert ist, zahlt man also eigentlich weniger     )


----------



## Herbboy (15. Januar 2008)

*AW: 12/24 Monate Finanzierung für Notebook [Lohnt es sich?]*

wenn man nen dispo hat und weiß, dass man nicht wegen irgendwas anderem weiter ins minus kommen kann bzw. man im notfall jemand hat, der aushelfen kann, dann wäre sogar einfach "ins minus gehen" eine gute variante, sofern man nicht zum gleichen kaufpreis auch eine 0% finanzierung bekommt.

denn: man ist ja dann im laufe der zeit immer weniger im minus, und je nach monatlichem einkommen ist man dann auch oft nen halben monat oder so gar nicht im minus, so dass man die zinsen nicht auf den vollen kaufpreis zahlt, sondern nur auf seinen durchschnitt "im minus sein"

dispozins ist zwarum die 12%, aber da man ja nicht die gesamte dauer mit dem vollen betrag des kaufpreises im minus ist, wie ich eben je beschrieben hab, zahlt man im schnitt die zinsen auf vielleicht effektiv nur 1/3 des betrages. beispiel: 2000€, man kann jeden monat 100€ zurücklegen, 20 monate, dann zahlt man ca. 180€ zinsen über den gesamten zeitraum, wenn man 400€ pro monat an freiem einkommen hat und von dem die 100€ schon abzieht.

oder das gleiche mit kaufpreis 600€, jeden monat 50€ zurücklegen, "einkommen" 150€., 12 monate dann zalt man am ende 33€ zinsen., also ca 5%

hängt halt vom betrag und einkommen ab.

wenn man nun bedenkt, dass man vielleicht mal zum geburtstag ne zuwendung bekommt oder so, und dass einer mit geregeltem job sowieso bereits im monat 5-6 zumindest für einen teil des monats wieder im plus ist, dann zahlt man da effektiv vielleicht zinsen, als würde man nur 500€ kaufbetrag per raten abzahlen. erst recht, wenn es nicht um 2000, sondern nur 1000€ geht. da is einer mit nem normalen festen job ja schon im nächsten monat ne weile wieder im plus. 

sollte man aber nur machen, wenn man im absoluten notfall jemand hat, der aushelfen kann! und man sollte es nicht für 10 versch. dinge machen, die man "unbedingt braucht", wie zB den LCD-fernseher für die küche


----------



## SCUX (15. Januar 2008)

*AW: 12/24 Monate Finanzierung für Notebook [Lohnt es sich?]*



			
				Herbboy am 15.01.2008 00:44 schrieb:
			
		

> sollte man aber nur machen, wenn man im absoluten notfall jemand hat, der aushelfen kann!


das stimmt natürlich!
mit dem Dispo habe ich allerdings schlechte Erfahrung gemacht...die 500.- geburtstagsgeld landen bestimmt nicht auf dem Konto   
die Möglichkeit zu überziehen und nichts zurückzahlen zu "müssen" verleitet unheimlich.....
mittlerweile habe ich keinen mehr...war aber ne schwere Geburt....und die 12% hauen auch rein (ab nem bestimmten Betrag  )
(EDIT: wobei ein 500-1000€ Dispo kein ding ist...die kosten ja nicht allzuviel zinsen)


----------



## Succer (16. Januar 2008)

*AW: 12/24 Monate Finanzierung für Notebook [Lohnt es sich?]*

OK, das mit der Finanzierung hat sich erledigt. Werde mir jetzt wahrscheinlich nen Office-Notebook kaufen. z.B. Das von HP (link in einem der früheren posts)

Dazu habe ich aber noch ne Frage. Bei uns im Herties (ehm. Kaufhof) habe ich heute nen Notebook gesehen, was sich so erstmal recht gut anhörte.
15,4"
AMD Turion Prozessor (weiß gerade nicht welches modell)
NVIDIA GeForce 7000M und NVIDIA nForce 610M *glaub*
2GB RAM
und der restlich Schnickschnack.

Das Modell ist als ASUS X50N-AP106C F5N ausgestellt.
was mich jetzt aber verwundert: Ich finde nirgends einen hinweis, das es dieses Notebook überhaupt gibt... Google hat keine Ergebnisse, und bei ASUS selber ist auch nichts gelistet. Wie kann das sein? Haben die Kaufhäuser ihre eigenen Bezeichnungen?


----------



## AchtBit (16. Januar 2008)

*AW: 12/24 Monate Finanzierung für Notebook [Lohnt es sich?]*

Ich sag nur Ebay. Da kannst schon Schnappchen machen. Ich hab mein Lifebook bei Ebay für 350 Eus ersteigert. Das Teil ist wie neu und für Games die nicht zwingend Shader verwenden ausreichend. Allerdings hab ich auch lange gesucht. So ein Leasing Gerät, die in Massen angeboten werden, wollt ich auf keinen Fall haben.


----------



## Succer (16. Januar 2008)

*AW: 12/24 Monate Finanzierung für Notebook [Lohnt es sich?]*



			
				AchtBit am 16.01.2008 15:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich sag nur Ebay. Da kannst schon Schnappchen machen. Ich hab mein Lifebook bei Ebay für 350 Eus ersteigert. Das Teil ist wie neu und für Games die nicht zwingend Shader verwenden ausreichend. Allerdings hab ich auch lange gesucht. So ein Leasing Gerät, die in Massen angeboten werden, wollt ich auf keinen Fall haben.


Hast ja im Prinzip recht. Nur hab ich in letzter Zeit leider etwas schlechte Erfahrungen mit gebrauchter Hardware von eBay gemacht. Und in nem Notebook steckt davon ra recht viel drin....


----------



## AchtBit (17. Januar 2008)

*AW: 12/24 Monate Finanzierung für Notebook [Lohnt es sich?]*



			
				Succer am 16.01.2008 20:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Hast ja im Prinzip recht. Nur hab ich in letzter Zeit leider etwas schlechte Erfahrungen mit gebrauchter Hardware von eBay gemacht. Und in nem Notebook steckt davon ra recht viel drin....



Wie gesagt, da musst ein bisschen Geduld haben und darfst nur von top bewerteten Privatverkäufern kaufen. Ich hab auch fast 2 Monate regelmäsig die Angebote, die sich in meinem Rahmen bewegen, beobachtet bis ich zugeschlagen hab.


----------

